# .mpg - setting the episode / description / information



## endicot (Feb 1, 2006)

TiVo desktop feature

Feature to add information to a .mpg file so it looks more like a .tivo file?

I have my .mpgs, however, all I can do is rename the file for a Title.

I would like to add Program Title, Episode information, quality, ect...

So my .mpgs from my PC look more like TiVo files when downloaded to my TiVo. So I can see more information, and similar .mpg videos get 'grouped' when there are more than one of...


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

See this thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=284726


----------



## endicot (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Azlen, that was very enlighting.

However, jmemmott described the data as:

Byte 0 : Fingerprint  TiVo
Byte 9, length 4 or Byte 11, length 2 : offset of the MPEG2 Program Stream.
Byte 28 : Start of the xml wrapper containing the metadata.
a. Copy Right Notice is in clear text.
b. The metadata follows and is encrypted with a cipher I believe is similar to Blowfish.

The offset value points to a standard (ISO/IEC 13818) MPEG2 Program Stream. Some parts of the program stream are allowed to be encrypted in 13818 and TiVo uses this. In particular, all P and B pictures as well as the audio blocks are encrypted. Everything before the MPEG2 Program Stream should be copied as metadata. 

I would need to find a handy editor, and know more details like where the episode information is stored. And hope any encryptions don't get in my way.


----------

